# My May Wedding (minis included - AND two forum members!)



## Watcheye (Aug 31, 2012)

Well it took me forever to get these pictures narrowed down and I will probably have to do two posts on this thread to share them but here it goes.

My wedding day was FANTASTIC. It was the only day of the week that rain was forecast of course. When I woke up in the morning our power went out and I had to clip Keegan and Elliots faces for pictures later. Matt had a little car generator so he brought his car over by the barn and we ran them through his car






The day ended up being gorgeous. The beautiful spring greens and flowers were everywhere. It didnt rain but the sky had some GREAT clouds.

After the ceremony we went outside to be photographed with Keean (bay) and Elliot (perlino).

I had my good friend April in my wedding (hafpints on the forum). I met April several years ago and she is my mini mentor!

Holly of White Tail Minis came all of the way here to Michigan just for me!



It was so fun! We started talking a couple of years ago and now we chat and text and watch movies through the net - a whole other story I find very amusing.

Not to mention I got to marry a FANTASTIC GUY! Matt and I have had a wonderful friendship for a good 10 years. Words will not do him justice. Hes amazing and makes me smile every day. I am so lucky to have him in my life....





Hair done at the salon






With my fantastic brides maids! This picture was hanging in the church and April had the fabulous idea for us to be photographed with it.











Matt






More to come. I am going to break this up as I dont know how many pics it will allow. Stay tuned for the minis!


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 31, 2012)

Matts socks and I dont know whose car this is lol






Keegan and I






Keegan and Holly






Holly Elliot and I ( I had to have a pic of her with Elliot because Im silly and he is my Buckeroo bred horse and thats mainly what Holly has at her farm)






Elliot and I






Matt with Kee






More to come - I got 7000 pics from my talented photographer and I have a bad case of indecision so bear with me =D


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Watcheye (Aug 31, 2012)

Dad and I











Holly danced the "Creep" with my brother. I laughed so hard I cried






I dont remember what we were talking about here but the enthusiasm is there.






It was a day to remember


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 31, 2012)

One more fun one I think you will appreciate

My flower girl (niece) wants a pony now


----------



## Mona (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW...AWESOME photos!!! You sure chose a super photographer! They are all just beautiful. These were my favorites...


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you Mona! He did my sisters wedding in 2006 and I have wanted him to do mine ever since. Hes Amazing! There were MANY more images that I have that are outstanding.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. What amazing and beautiful photos! Everyone looks like they had an awesome time and your fur babies are striking as well


----------



## Renolizzie (Sep 1, 2012)

Fabulous. Great photos and a beautiful day for all including the minis. How fun!


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful photos! Congratulations!


----------



## REO (Sep 1, 2012)

I looked at these before



I'm so glad you shared them here with us!

CONGRATS to you & Matt! I LOVE the happiness that shines through in all your photos! They are wonderful.


----------



## MountainWoman (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh my gosh, what a GORGEOUS wedding and the best part is how happy all of you look. Congratulations and thanks so much for sharing your day with us.


----------



## LindaL (Sep 1, 2012)

I saw many of these on FB, but I loved seeing them again! Your photographer really captured the "moment" beautifully...Best wishes for you and Matt!


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2012)

So beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow!! What great pictures! Your dress was beautiful!!! Everyone looks soooo happy!! My favorite pictures are the one in the door way and the one in the window! They looks so magicial!

Best wishes!!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Sep 1, 2012)

What a beautiful wedding! Congratulations!

Barbara


----------



## Sonya (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing. My fav is you and your Dad. <3


----------



## dgrminis (Sep 1, 2012)

Congrats! Amazing photos and looks like a lovely day!


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations!! your photos are gorgeous and will be the source of many happy memories.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 2, 2012)

Those are BEAUTIFUL pictures!!!!!!! A BIG congratulations to you and looks like you had a wonderful day! Congrats





Liz N.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 2, 2012)

What a wonderful and fun, wedding day. Everyone looked beautiful, including the horses. Many congrats and much happiness in years to come.

Lizzie


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you for your compliments guys! I will be cherishing the photos forever. He is a photographer from Indiana. I knew the day would rocket by and I wanted a good photographer to capture the day for us. I love his work.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautiful photos! They really captured your wonderful day!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 6, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Matt- beautiful pictures thanks for sharing them with us all


----------

